# Tips for trout fishing on the Gunpowder?



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

I made my first foray into trout fishing over the weekend. It was fun, but drew a bagel as I really didn't know what I was doing. After reading more about it, it seems I didn't really do anything wrong, exactly, just not what they wanted. 

So, any thoughts about that area (I parked in the Bel Air Rd lot) or Trout fishing in general? I tried a few different spinners and spoons, but no live bait. I also tried using a Trout Magnet, but either couldn't find water still enough to use it (it's a small, very light bobber and a small grub so it doesn't cast far) or couldn't get in a spot where it did anything but sweep to the side. 

I ran into a couple that were going out as we were going back to the car. They looked like they had a good expectation of catching something, they had a cooler, four rods, etc. They recommended worms and powerbait. I wish I would have asked if we could tag along just to learn some basics and maybe catch something. Ah, well. 

Oh, I'm not fly fishing. I'm not opposed to it, just don't have that kind of rod/reel. 

Thanks! You guys have been a really big help in getting me started so far!

Dave


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

This book will give you ideas and is considered a "Bible" on the subject
for trout hunters in Maryland:

http://www.amazon.com/Maryland-Trout-Fishing-Stocked-Streams/dp/0982396287

It is only $17 thru Amazon. Should be able to get a copy at Great Feathers on York Road if 
you want to look at it first. You can view the table of contents on Amazon website. R/CSP


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to check that out. I'm not sure what happened with the link, but some other code got tangled up in there, so here it is again, in case anyone else wants to look. 

Maryland-Trout-Fishing-Stocked-Streams


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

Ive never fished the gunpoweder, but I do fish the casselman and youghiogheny with a fly rod. If you need any info on that just pm me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

eighthave said:


> I made my first foray into trout fishing over the weekend. It was fun, but drew a bagel as I really didn't know what I was doing. After reading more about it, it seems I didn't really do anything wrong, exactly, just not what they wanted.
> 
> So, any thoughts about that area (I parked in the Bel Air Rd lot) or Trout fishing in general? I tried a few different spinners and spoons, but no live bait. I also tried using a Trout Magnet, but either couldn't find water still enough to use it (it's a small, very light bobber and a small grub so it doesn't cast far) or couldn't get in a spot where it did anything but sweep to the side.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Ah the Gunpowder!

I'm not a bait guy (but if I did I would be using leave worms, #8 single baitholder hook, and a couple of split shot...)

I use 1/4 oz spoons (not a big spinner fan) namely silver/blue and red/gold. Get the Cabelas ones and save yourself some money. Kastmasters in silver,. gold, silver/blue catch the fish too. For this time of year I would use 6 lb mono and fish near the dam... Williams Wabler spoons are a terrific catcher too although they are a bit pricey...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...nknown;cat104793480;cat104732280;cat104260680

If you want to learn how to fish the best trout streams (Western MD, Garrett county) you'll end up needing waders, wading boots with studs, and a wading staff... The fish are there...

I'll probably be making a trip out to Western Maryland some time this month. I just called out there and they still have snow on the ground... Water levels and weather should be clearing up soon if this Nor-Easter doesn't dump more snow out there.

Sandcrab


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Sandcrab! I was using a Phoebe similar to the lure in that link and Kastmaster spoons, so it's good to know I wasn't way off in my lure selection. 

I may try again with a slipshot rig and the powerbait to see how it goes out in the faster moving water and see if I can find a pool that might work with the magnet thing. 

Here's a question that crossed my mind, there is an area where there's a pretty distinct transition from smooth flowing water to rougher. Is it a good idea to try that fishing the smooth side of that line or is it likely to not be much different? I just thought it might make sense if there's some sort of rock line there where trout might be lingering. If that is the case, you can't see it except for a boulder that just peeked out of the water. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

eighthave said:


> Thanks Sandcrab! I was using a Phoebe similar to the lure in that link and Kastmaster spoons, so it's good to know I wasn't way off in my lure selection.
> 
> I may try again with a slipshot rig and the powerbait to see how it goes out in the faster moving water and see if I can find a pool that might work with the magnet thing.
> 
> ...


I would fish right on the transition line. A trouts goal is to find forage while wasting as little energy as possible. Therefore, he will sit in the calmer water and wait for baitfish/aquatic insects to be pushed pass him by the rougher water. Just be careful not to spook any fish.


----------



## landlord (May 18, 2011)

Here are some tips that I have found helpful over the years.

When fishing power bait, the easiest way to fish it is find a deep hole, cast in and let it sit for 5-10 minutes. If no action, repeat. I don't use the pre-tied hooks, I tie my own with 12-18" of leader, size 8-10. Use a small split shot or two above the swivel. You want a ball of bait about 3/8" in diameter, I use the brown(tan) power bait exclusively, all the other colors never did anything for me. Trout will often move around in a hole, and they will find your bait.

You can also use night crawlers. They can be fished the same as above, or with no weight cast up stream into the current, and allowed to drift past and repeat.

if you are using spinners/spoons stand at the bottom of the hole and cast quartering upstream, and reel downstream. Injured baitfish cant fight the current, and won't swim upstream. I have always had good luck with Panther Martins, black rooster tails, and red/white daredevils.

For good or bad you can often sight fish trout due to the small size of the streams. You should invest in a good pair of polarized sunglasses($15 at walmart).

Wading has always been my favorite was to fish because it makes it easier to access the fish, but make sure you have a landing net.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks catch and landlord! I'm sure those tips will come in handy. I'm trying to get to the point where I'm catching them on a semi-regular basis so I can help my son get the hang of it. Like most people, he enjoys fishing, but prefers catching ;-). I'm also realizing that I really enjoy it, too. 

I found some YouTube videos about using the magnet from the company, but also found some that were shot on the Gunpowder. So I think with what I learned from those plus what you have said, I'm bound to have some success. I also found a video of how to use a bubble- float to help get some distance on the cast, because at least where I was, the gunpowder is much more than a stream. We shall see...

Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## troutman_2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Worden's Original Flatfish F4 Firetiger works very well here in the Shenandoah Valley Virginia.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Word...WT.z_mc_id1=sMMED93N2&rid=20&pcrid=8445490218


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Search for the areas where different types of waters meet. This area - know as the "Seam" is usually the most productive. Also, the area in front of large rocks as well as the pocket behind them always produces well for me...

As far as powerbaiting is concerned, I really dont do this kind of fishing.

I have done well at the Gunpowder with Kastmasters in the 1/8 or 1/4 size at the falls... be carefull, the path is always slippery. My buddy went down last October and ended up breaking his elbow. He is still in physical therapy...

Sandcrab


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

So, I tried again, but was frustrated. I followed the trout magnet instructions, 2lb mono line with a 4 lb flouro leader, had the float between 1 and 3 feet from the bait on different attempts. It took a few tries to get the cast to go anywhere, but eventually negotiated it. 

So, thinking I had the knack of it, my overconfidence was quickly humbled by a small tree branch. I don't know how the line got wrapped around it so many times so fast, but it did. Then, for whatever reason, I couldn't tie a new knot to save my life. It must have been a good 15 minutes before one stuck. 

Oh, the other thing was that I had accidentally grabbed mismatched halves of my rod, they were both male, so I had to work with half a rod. 

But eventually I got to a point where I was casting regularly, but again drew a bagel. I didn't see any fish while there and the water was pretty clear. I don't know if they were around or not, but I was fishing areas that seemed like good spots, based on what I've learned. I'm going to try up by the dam this weekend, I hope. There was an enormous buildup (over 10 ft tall) of brush and fallen trees from Sandy that was being removed, so that may have had something to do with it. The water was moving freely on the other side of the bridge where I was, but maybe the fish were spooked on the other side. We'll see. 

Thanks again for all the tips! I'll get the hang of it yet!

Dave


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you want to catch put and take trout this time of year, the lower gunpowder is not really a great spot to go. Did you see any trout during any of your trips there? I seriously doubt there are any left, which is probably why you aren't catching any. The section of the Gunpowder that was most recently stocked (October 25), is the portion above Loch Raven. You should be able to find some rainbow trout anywhere between Paper mill road and Blue mount road. There are also a good number of stream born or fingerling stocked Brown trout in this stretch of the gunpowder. Im not really sure how the deluge of water that came through shortly after the fish were stocked effected things, but I might give it a try one morning this week


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, shady! If you do go out, let us know what's happening! I want so much to be able to take my son and have him catch at least a few, fingerlings or lunkers, it doesn't matter (that's what <I>she</I> said, I know), just something so he doesn't think it's always the wrong side of the thin line between fishing and standing by the stream looking like an idiot. ;-)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

eighthave said:


> ... I'm going to try up by the dam this weekend, I hope. Dave


Kastmasters (1/8 or 1/4 oz) and 6 lb mono is all you need at the dam. I have caught many trout on them or spoons - again, blue/silver and red/gold have always produced for me.

Be carefull getting to the dam area - the hill is very slippery...

Good luck. I was planning a trip to AI or Western MD this weekend but I sprained my back and cannot go. I'll let you know if I'm planning any more trips out to Western MD...

Sandcrab


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If you are fishing with a kid, catch the bait right in the river.
You can use anything from an aquarium sized hand net, and slowly flip rocks over for Hellgramites, Crayfish, and what ever else that only a biologist could identify, but will fit on a hook, to a seine, or dip net. A small garden rake scraping the bottom by one guy,and 6 ft net held by the other in fast water should find you plenty of bait in short time.

Make it fun for the kid, and yourself first, and foremost. If I wanted to get stressed, I could stay home with the wife. Make the catching fish only part of the fun, so if you get the skunk, there was still fun to be had.

Truth be told, there were more skunks caught by all us seasoned anglers than banner days early on. It takes a while to learn (you never learn it all), and isuccess doesn.t come easy.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I caught 6 trout today and lost two others. One jumped off the line and the other jumped out of my hands. Two of the trout that i caught were small browns and the other four were rainbows 11-13", and were invited to dinner.

I fished the gunpowder near sparks rd in sparks-glencoe, md. I was using nightcrawlers for bait. There are still a few hungry stocked trout left up there, go get em!


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

That's good to hear, Shady! Thanks for the report. I went to Havre de Grace and threw a line out near the train bridge, but didn't get anywhere. I tried crankbaits, spoons and a slip-rigged plastic worm jig, but didn't get anywhere. I guess shore fishing on the bay is just finished until it gets warmer, they're out of my reach. I've been out to the spots where I've had success before and it's just tumbleseaweeds, the wee-oo wee-oooooo whistle and the howl of the coyotefish out there. No boils, no baitfish activity, nothin', so I'm super-looking forward to catching something this weekend. 

Thanks again, Dena, for the ideas about snagging bait. If the bait and tackle we bring doesn't get us anywhere, we'll definitely try that. My son isn't a frogs n' bugs kind of kid. Even though he likes fishing, he's hesitant to actually touch the fish, more out of fear of hurting them or himself. He has moderate to high level ADHD sprinkled with anxiety, so getting him out there and getting _*a*_ fish on his hook is the victory as a dad for me. The rest is icing. When we go and don't catch anything, he gets bored, which is understandable, but it leads to birdnested lines and a cranky daddy - because I hate re-tying over and over. So I'm excited that we will have a better chance of some success this time. 

I think what I'm going to do is set up our rods before we go. I'll set his up with the trout magnet with a pink or chartreuse grub because he seems to really like the idea of the brightly colored bobber and the potential to actually catch something. I'll probably set mine up with a lighter line and a flouro leader, but with a kastmaster/phoebe spoon and see how it goes. I also got some Berkley Gulp Chartreuse 1" minnows to try, maybe in a drop-shot type of rig or on the Trout magnet jig. I saw some Adjust-a-Bubble floats on clearance at Sports Authority for $0.85 so I grabbed a few to use if I need to cast a bit further away from where my son has his line. Those are nice floats if you're trying to get any distance on a light lure. When I couldn't get the trout magnet to go anywhere with the line I originally had on my son's rod, I changed to a lighter line and put the bubble on it, I could almost throw it across the river, and that's without any water in it (the bubble, not the river ;-) )

Here's the reason I'm encouraged about using the Trout Magnet in that particular spot:






Oh, I'm also encouraged that I haven't lost him in terms of going fishing together because when I talked to him about this weekend, he seemed excited, but he also said he'd like to go to a spot he went to last summer with me. He went there with some extended family and caught a bunch of sunfish, but what was funny was that he added that there were some good restaurants where we could get some subs together nearby as well. ;-) I told him that we absolutely can do that. 

Tight lines, my friends...

Dave


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

eighthave:

Not sure if you're familiar with it but there's a non-profit foundation in MD called Wish-A-Fish. I've been doing volunteer work with them for the last 5 years. Our main purpose is to take families of children with special needs out for a day of fishing/fun on the Chesapeake. Unfortunately, I'm seeing your posts a little late for this year's event which took place in July but we'll be at it again next year (our 12th year?). Why don't you take a look at our web site and see if it's something you and your son would enjoy. We'd be happy to have you.

www.wish-a-fish.org

Mark


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun! I'll definitely keep that in mind and talk to him about it. I've never fished on a boat, so it would be something new for both of us. 

Dave


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, we didn't catch anything, but were only trying right by the dam. Given my dismal success rate lately, it might be time to hang up the hooks til spring. 

I did get something even more valuable, though:

<img src="http://www.flickr.com/photos/eighthave/8193828891/sizes/m/">

Dave


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Shazbot! Where did the edit button go? 

Anyway...


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a pretty awesome shot, almost looks like its from a movie or something....
Im going to give it a try again tomorrow, around the same area as last week.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Let me know how it goes, maybe we'll make another run where you went. 

Thanks!


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice shot Dave! What did you use to take the picture? I picked up some Trout Magnets because of the video you shared. I hope to try it out some time on the little patuxent.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

My camera is a Nikon L110. It's essentially a point and shoot with with a bigger zoom lens and a few other bells and whistles, but doesn't have the same amount of control a DSLR does. I don't think they sell my particular model anymore, but newer versions are out there. 

If you clip the URL for that picture down to the eighthave, you can see other photos I've taken with it. There are a couple of cell phone photos in there, but a majority of the recent photos are from the L110. 

Tight lines, my friend.

Dave


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, let me know how the magnet works for you! The company has some specific recommendations about the line to use, etc. with the magnet, those videos are on you tube as well. 

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, I've watched the videos. They were very helpful. I plan on going to Beechwood Thursday morning, and then afterwards maybe I'll hit the Little Pax to try out the magnet.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I caught 2 rainbows around 11" and a nice 13" brown this morning using nightcrawlers. This time I fished near the Phoenix rd bridge.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, Shady! Maybe I will give it one more shot. 

Ever fished the stocked run in Harford County? I forget the name of the waterway, but the one in Rocks State Park? 

Dave


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ill admit, its nice to catch trout on artificial lures, but nightcrawlers will catch you anything that is in that stream throughout the year. Just use a size 10 hook and put enough splitshot on the line to allow the bait to just barely drift with the current witout getting hung up. However, I think you are not allowed to use bait up by the prettyboy dam.

Deer Creek. I used to fish there a good bit growing up when I lived closer, but rarely make it out there these days as its now a bit of hike for me. In my opinion, that area gets heavier fishing pressure then upper gunpowder for the fall stocking, but its a nice creek with lots of good spots.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

firemunkee said:


> Nice shot Dave! What did you use to take the picture? I picked up some Trout Magnets because of the video you shared. I hope to try it out some time on the little patuxent.


Hey Firemunkee, 

I just saw on Mashable that the newer version of my camera is going to be on a great sale Friday, if you're interested. The site right now says $199, but again, according to Mashable it will be $99 on Friday. 

http://www.target.com/p/nikon-coolp...k/-/A-14269061#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=Nikon L310 digital camera

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, Dave. I actually have a Canon T1i, but am still learning how to take pictures. I looked through your photos and they are awesome! All without a dslr too. Looks like I can learn how to fish and how to take photos from you


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Firemunkee - Good deal, works for me!

Shady - is the bridge you are talking about by the golf course? Phoenix and Paper Mill? I Tried a bit around there, but didn't see or catch anything except a handful of minnows. Then I went up to the park, but it was getting close to sunset. I put a few casts out there and got my first bite. I wished I had realized it was a fish, I thought it was a snag. When. I looked down, I couldn't tell he was there and when I yanked the line to get it clear, I knew it was a bite, but I couldn't have yanked it any straighter out of his mouth. I saw him flash and turn and disappear. But that made it worthwhile. Had I been able to stay longer, I probably could have gotten him or his buddies.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you are talking about the small bridge at the end of phoenix rd by paper mill. If you continued past the parking lot, maybe a 1/4 mile, you would have come to a one lane bridge with a stop light on either end. Im probably done with trout for the year, but thats a good area, good luck if you try again.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Went to the Phoenix Rd area, and despite initial frustrations, caught a funny looking trout. 

<img src="http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/759f31ea39b611e2ad8422000a1fa8e9_7.jpg">

Didn't have the beak-like mouth like I thought it would. ;-) , I think it's a small carp (8"), are these common in the Gunpowder? 

Dave


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

That's a fallfish and it is very common on the Gunpowder. Nice catch on the magnet!


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats in the fallfish! Looks like a decent size. How were you fishing the magnet?


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Just like they say to on their website, 4 lb mono with a 2 lb flouro leader and the bobber about 24" above the hook. Got him on the second cast. I was actually surprised he was as small as he was with the way he bombed the bobber. A couple of seconds later he hit the hook and I grabbed him. He put up a fight, but he was pretty small, so it was over quick. Small but pretty fish.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Joey said:


> That's a fallfish and it is very common on the Gunpowder. Nice catch on the magnet!


Thanks for the ID and kind words, Joey! 

Dave


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, GP is loaded with fallfish. Usually, if you cant find trout, you can atleast find a few of those to avoid the skunk. I've caught them up to 19". They are the only thing other than stocked rainbows that will also bite powerbait.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

Ever fished at the trail bridge in the opposite direction? I tried and tried from there up to where the trail and river diverge a bit before they come back together at the parking lot. I had polarized lenses and didn't see any fish anywhere, no nibbles or anything. I should have gone up towards the phoenix bridge, but got to talking to an ol' timer that was walking his dog and ended up at the other bridge. 

The bay teased me today, saw minnows for the first time in a little while and a few freshly-deceased menhaden that got stuck on a rock, I guess they were chased by a recently-deceased (I think, not as easy to tell) 2.5' striper that was submerged but in the shallow rocks. Also saw a big, big somethin' surface in the distance and birds dive-bombing, but much too far from shore. 

Every time I think I'll just hang it up til spring, I find myself out there again. God sent the fallfish to me to make sure I stayed interested. ;-)


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

At times that area of the gunpowder has a ton of fish and other times its barren, its best in late spring. I've caught lots of different types of fish around there over the years and seen fish much bigger then the ones Ive caught.


----------

